# Free Detail - Only for 2 forum members!



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, so here goes.

I am in the process of creating a customer base for an affordable detailer / deep clean.

I know there are plenty of companies about that offer this, but I wanted to try it for myself. So to kick things off, I would like to offer 2 forum members a free detail, now it's up to you wether you want to come to me, or I can come to you within a reasonable distance?

If anyone would be interested in this, please let me know!

Laurence


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm up for that! :grin:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Me too, but as I'm just outside Edinburgh I reckon distance may be an issue lol !


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Just to add... I've been looking for a good detailer for a while so if you did a good job on my TT foc, you'd deffo get repeat business on my two BMW's ;-)


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

If you could add your locations?

Cheers fellas!

L


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in Leeds


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

If you paid petrol and supplied me with bacon sarnies and cups of tea I would do your TT and another of your fleet?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

L0z said:


> If you paid petrol and supplied me with bacon sarnies and cups of tea I would do your TT and another of your fleet?


Deal!
Smoked or unsmoked Bacon? :grin:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Garth said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > If you paid petrol and supplied me with bacon sarnies and cups of tea I would do your TT and another of your fleet?
> ...


Smoked.

Drop me a pm and we can arrange a date 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

How Does Derby sound  Petrol, Bacon sarnies with egg and plenty of tea will be on the menu mate.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

stevebeechTA said:


> How Does Derby sound  Petrol, Bacon sarnies with egg and plenty of tea will be on the menu mate.


That sounds alright to me mate! Drop me a pm and we can work out a time?

Cheers,

Laurence


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Any chance you can do my TTS


----------



## ScottMasonavfc1 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey mate how about worcestershire? would pay fuel and that? also if u do a good job i run a cruise down my way so will have lots of peeps for u to do!!


----------

